# PSA: ordering Strymon pedals from a Canadian dealer



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

When I ordered my Timeline it cost me 27ish dollars to get it shipped. Then I had to pay duty when I picked it up at the post office. 


Well I saw on Strymons Website that they had a couple of Canadian dealers now. I called up Lauzon Music | Ottawa Music Store, Pianos, Guitars, Amps, Repairs, Lessons, Used & New who had two mobius in stock. They charged the same price as Strymon except only 15$ for shipping and GST. Pretty good deal. You do have to call them as they are not allowed to advertise that they can ship them on their website.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Lauzon is great. They shipped me a Zbest cabinet to Toronto for a very reasonable price and very quickly.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

My favorite guitar shop. I keep going there and Dave keeps taking my money. I really ought to stay away.


----------



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

Must be nice living close to someplace like that. No doubt it would be worse for my bank account. When I go home for Christmas I stop by proguitarshop in Portland. Its probably good that I can only do that once a year.


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

Did they have timelimes by any chance?


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

exhausted said:


> Did they have timelimes by any chance?


Well, you know I was going to drop by there on Tuesday, I'll have a look. I was thinking about trying the EL cap if they have it.


----------



## Dave (Dec 12, 2006)

exhausted said:


> Did they have timelimes by any chance?



Yes we have Timelines!

We are currently out of the Lex and Mobius, however I should have plenty of everything next week. Just put them all up on our site:Lauzon Music | Strymon


----------



## GuitarFXCanada (Oct 21, 2012)

Guitar Effects Canada now has Strymon for all you guys on the West Coast.

Guitar Effects Canada, The Candy Store for Guitarists


----------



## surlybastard (Feb 20, 2011)

I may be wrong on this, but since Strymon builds all their products in the US you should you not have to pay duty on it?


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Lauzon's a really cool shop.


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

surlybastard said:


> I may be wrong on this, but since Strymon builds all their products in the US you should you not have to pay duty on it?


It is not duty. It is HST - for Ontarians 15%.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

bscott said:


> It is not duty. It is HST - for Ontarians 15%.


I as wondering about the duty thing.

When I won a Strymon pedal I paid $5 for brokerage fee and GST on the value of the pedal (Well the price they sell it for online anyway)
So I paid about $20.
Good deal for a $300 pedal...


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

I emailed Guitar Effects Canada a week ago and still no reply ,does it take long for them to reply usually?


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2013)

It is probably the broker fees that people are talking about. It is the fees the couriers charge to do the paperwork at the border. It can get rude. If they ship by US Post Office they don't usually charge brokerage fees, and if they do it is never more than $5. But UPS and Fedex etc. charge a flat fee plus a % of the $ amount of the item.


----------



## GuitarFXCanada (Oct 21, 2012)

*Guitar Effects Canada*



Evilmusician said:


> I emailed Guitar Effects Canada a week ago and still no reply ,does it take long for them to reply usually?


Hi Evilmusician,

One of my good customers let me know about your question. We try to respond to every email we get within 4 hours. Definitely within a day..... even on weekends. I've checked and double checked and I can find no email from you anywhere, not even in the "Junk" or "Spam" folders. My apologies but it appears your email simply did not arrive to us.

If you want to resend your email to [email protected] we will respond ASAP.

The Guitar Effects Canada Team


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

No worries I called you guys and ordered a Mobuis just waiting on Slow a#$ Canada Post now !


----------



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

ElectricMojo said:


> Lauzon's a really cool shop.


I just wanted to echo this sentiment. Dave was great in helping me go through his selection of guitars and pick out a great guitar a few years back. I stopped in for the second time last Monday and although Dave wasn't around (that I could see anyhow) I got some amazing service from the two salespeople there. They know their stuff and were helpful and courteous. I wish I lived closer, but I don't know if my wife would agree.


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

My girlfriend's moving out to Ottawa for a few months at the end of April.... I think I'm going to have to replace her at home with the Flint I pick up when I drive her out there :S


----------



## AlcolmX (Oct 12, 2009)

Just received a Mobius from Dave @ Lauzon Music thanks to this thread. Ordered on Wednesday afternoon, arrived Friday morning... you can't beat that! Friendly service over the phone and via email. Really top notch... as is the Mobius.


----------

